# Mirror Finish/Shinearama Detailing and Machine Polishing Course 18th September.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*Detailing Training day.*

Following on from the detailing and DA course we ran recently. This course we are looking to show further detailing processes with wet sanding by both hand and machine.

The course will be 18th September.

Will be showing the usual practices of detailing a car, from the wash process right through to using a DA, Rotary and Wet Sanding.

The course is ideally suited for all abilities from beginner to any level of experience.

Again we will be showing the abilities of the DA polishing system for the DA and showing the full range of Scholl Concepts polishes in use for the rotary.

The cost will be £60.00 per person. Snacks and coffee will be provided.

Don't forget guys the course is for you so any other ideas to cover I will always to to include.

Plus anyone looking at getting wheels refurbed Phil has a full refurb booth and is happy to show you round, this is a mighty impressive bit of equipment.

*For bookings please PM me for deposit details etc.*

1. Jakub555 Deposit Paid.
2. _john_ Deposit Paid
3. Jamie Stephens
4. Carl
5. Shinearama booking
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
Reserve List
1.
2.

Cheers
Steve :driver:

*Some pictures from the class we ran in August at Shinearama in Altrincham, everyone had a great day and learnt a lot.*

Very nice and makes a great noise.








The boys get together for some claying.








Some taping up.








Foxx giving the Meguiars system a test.








Before Compounding with the MF Pads, this was on manky car.








After, the guy had never used a machine before.








A few of the chaps having a go.








Shiney Phil from Shinearama doing some rotary demos on the bonnet.








Few guys wanted to try the rotary.








Finished engine bay pictures, came out well as it had never been done in 14 years.








Not bad at all, 7 minutes with the DA pad system.








Finished shots, the car looked really good and everyone had a good go with different machines and polishes.

















We all had a great day.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Course open for booking chaps.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello there
Can I book my self please for the course
Cheers


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jakub555 said:


> Hello there
> Can I book my self please for the course
> Cheers


Course you can my friend. Usual rules of £20 deopsit paid to [email protected] then I will chase you for the remainder about a week before.

Nice to see you again, will be a brilliant day.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Deposit paid..:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jakub555 said:


> Deposit paid..:thumb:


Cheers fella be good to see you again. :buffer:


----------



## _john_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello matey, I'd be really interested in this. Is it being held in Altrincham again? I'm interested in the whole process tbh, never used a rotary/da before so will want to give that a go, the whole taping off procedure and so on...will all that be covered? If so, count me in (I can't PM yet due to not having 10 posts and I don't want to be a spammer to get up to that!) 

Thanks!!


----------



## _john_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't you just love how that was my tenth post? PM'ing you now!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

_john_ said:


> Hello matey, I'd be really interested in this. Is it being held in Altrincham again? I'm interested in the whole process tbh, never used a rotary/da before so will want to give that a go, the whole taping off procedure and so on...will all that be covered? If so, count me in (I can't PM yet due to not having 10 posts and I don't want to be a spammer to get up to that!)
> 
> Thanks!!


(Sorry for hijacking the thread Steve!)

John, i've replied to your other thread in another section, and i fully recommend this class. I attended one of Steve's classes back in Feb and it was superb.

If i wasn't away on holiday I would have done this class too.


----------



## _john_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Deposit paid 

Nice one Birchy...was because of you I came crawling through this section to find a course!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers John and Birchy.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Plenty of spots guys.
You know you want to come along!!!!!


----------

